# PROOF that Lyft is DEFRAUDING drivers and passengers in the Los Angeles area (with photos)



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey, UP!

Gonna make this short and sweet.

• Passenger gets picked up in Glendale, CA

• Destination is set for LAX

• Passenger immediately complains about how his last driver "took him for a ride/took the long way," and caused the call to cost way more than it should have been.

• Passenger says he's disputing the fare/fees with Lyft.

• Driver (me) sees an opportunity.

• Passenger gets dropped off at LAX and lends me his phone, as I've articulated my concern for his being "overcharged" in the past.

*Here's the route Google suggested I take:*










*Here's the route Lyft suggested I take: *










*Here's the amount Lyft told me the passenger was charged -- minus the $2.10 Service fee -- at the end of the call (drop off). *










*Here's what the passenger was actually charged: *










*Here's a breakdown of the call in it's entirety: *










*Here's proof of what fees are expected for an identical call of this nature. (Notice there are no airport fees associated with a drop off to LAX)*










*Summary: *

$30.98 plus a $2.10 Service fee means the gross amount should have been $33.08, but the customer was charged an extra $4.00.

So what does Lyft do with this $4.00? They pocket it.

And what does $4.00 and $6.20 (their commission) equal? It equals $10.20, which means they took a 33% commission on this call ($30.98), which is a violation of their Terms and Conditions, constitutes FRAUD, and is against the law.

Happy lawyer hunting.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP!
> 
> Gonna make this short and sweet.
> 
> ...


Love your stuff. Not arguing but here dropping off or picking up at our airports it's a fee. You sure there isn't a dropoff fee?

I have no doubt Lyft screws us like a kid in a Penn State shower, just not sure it's the case here.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DeplorableDonald said:


> Love your stuff. Not arguing but here dropping off or picking up at our airports it's a fee. You sure there isn't a dropoff fee?
> 
> I have no doubt Lyft screws us like a kid in a Penn State shower, just not sure it's the case here.


I have never been informed of a fee for "drop offs," so I'm basing this claim on precedent.

Generally, if a fee were ever to apply (regardless of pick up or drop off), the driver is notified well in advance, that way they can expect a variant in the final amount, which can later be associated with a tax write-off. For example: Pick-ups at Burbank Airport used to incur a $3 fee, which the driver would pay, and later be added onto the fare.

I do, however, have an outstanding email to Lyft about all of this, so I'll be updating this thread shortly with their response. Also, I imputed the passengers address on their website and set the destination for "LAX." At no time did a screen pop up with an indication that an airport fee would apply, which means Lyft wouldn't be able to charge the customer "said fee" due to the fact that it was never disclosed.

-TE


----------



## ManOfTroy (Apr 23, 2017)

The sleazy city of Los Angeles does charge Uber and Lyft $4 for pickups and dropoffs unless you are a livery driver (lux, lyx suv). See Uber disclosure also applying to Lyft.

*Per regulations at Los Angeles International Airport, a $4 drop-off or pickup surcharge is added to fares for uberPOOL, uberX, uberXL, uberESPAÑOL, uberASSIST, and UberSELECT. Similarly, there is a $5 pickup surcharge when using UberBLACK, UberSUV, UberLUX, and UberWAV. This surcharge is included in the estimated fares above. Actual fares vary based on time of day, pickup location and drop-off location.

Note that there is no drop-off surcharge for UberBLACK, UberSUV, UberLUX, and UberWAV trips.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yea they really are even bigger monsters now. A cab would be over 100, and uber probably double or more, its low as you can go? Why? If its still lower then uber, airport rides were awesome, but now its just embarrassing, and the return is double the gas. All airport rides should be more! It's just too much in traffic, and has changed drastically in a few months. Often long rides get much less too. I have lots of long rides lower then the Miles. They totally skim off the top! Because there dishonest!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn it! I just found the $4 fee online on a 3rd party website.

Oh, well, I tried. Hopefully I inspired someone to catch Lyft "overcharging" on a normal call, as we've all learned it's "the norm."

On the bright side, an initial email I got from them -- which didn't correctly address my query -- said the gps was off on their end, and that they're adding $2.10 to the call for a "toll."

What will buy with $2.10? Hmmm.

Umm, I incurred no tolls, and the ride was 25.5 miles, with an estimate of 26. So, even if the call was off by .5 miles, that doesn't equate to $2.10. If it did, we'd all be making over $4 a mile and wouldn't have a care in the world.

Ahh, another day of crap.


----------



## Mack180 (Aug 17, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP!
> 
> Gonna make this short and sweet.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right, it looks like lyft is doing that everywhere. I live in Baltimore and was talking about this with pax, at the wand of her ride. Lyft charged her $14 something, the app showed me 10$ something, and after lyft fee, my payout was $8 somehing. This one also was $4 differences. I still wonder why. 
I guess now, I'm going to start asking riders about their charges.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Good stuff. I’ve known that Lyft skims the top like UBER. Maybe not as much but they definitely skim


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

This was compiled from Uber's website. Some may have changed as Rates and Charges at airports vary year to year. Rates also may vary based on UberX, UberSUV, UberBLACK, etc.

LAX charges $4 for each pick-up and drop-off.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Carbalbm said:


> This was compiled from Uber's website. Some may have changed as Rates and Charges at airports vary year to year. Rates also may vary based on UberX, UberSUV, UberBLACK, etc.
> 
> LAX charges $4 for each pick-up and drop-off.
> 
> View attachment 149132


Why does Uber have no drop off fee for LAX but Lyft does?


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Why does Uber have no drop off fee for LAX but Lyft does?


? The chart I posted shows Uber charges $4 for each pick-up, and $4 for each drop-off. Most airports treat all TNCs the same.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Carbalbm said:


> ? The chart I posted shows Uber charges $4 for each pick-up, and $4 for each drop-off. Most airports treat all TNCs the same.


I looked at it wrong. Having an OFF day. It's so slow, I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Good lord. They really humped the pooch on this one 

That explains those cryptic messages they were sending about contacting CS if the media tries to talk to you.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP!
> 
> Gonna make this short and sweet.
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Fake news.


Actual news....

http://www.nj.com/monmouth/index.ssf/2017/08/nj_woman_files_class-action_lawsuit_against_lyft_a.html


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lyft should sue the guy who started this bogus thread.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I actually get paid more than 80% per run now. Just have to know how to work it.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Raven087 said:


> Lyft should sue the guy who started this bogus thread.


The counterclaim would bury them. Or maybe you haven't seen my UP profile, which doesn't include dashcam footage of one their passengers, who repeatedly sexually assaulted me. Oh, yea, and Lyft failed to screen that passenger.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Its getting really corrupt. I don't like them cheating me, im really upset!


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

really awful! They should just kill us when we sign up!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> *Here's proof of what fees are expected for an identical call of this nature. (Notice there are no airport fees associated with a drop off to LAX)e.*


Wrong, there is a fee BOTH for drop off and for pickup at a terminal. All operations inside the airport get the $4 fee.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DexNex said:


> I actually get paid more than 80% per run now. Just have to know how to work it.


How?


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

its crazy now! its all the new algorithms, and the market has 25,000 new drivers making every driver get only 2 rides per hour, making it impossible


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP!
> 
> Gonna make this short and sweet.
> 
> ...


1) LAX airport fee $4 exactly
2) Lyft LAX stuff is mostly upfront fares afaik = youre not being shown what pax paid
3) KICK OUT any pax who complains about sums of a $4 magnitude and blames a driver....KICK EM OUT WITH EXTREME PREJUDICE.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

They target drivers and freeze their app, then change the algorithms every day. People should beware of how rotton they become!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its all fixed with 2 rides an hour, and they target you, by giving long rides, so you run out of time, and gas! Besides it all comes too 10 dollars an hour. Its all fixed!!


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

But 


Trump Economics said:


> Hey, UP!
> 
> Gonna make this short and sweet.
> 
> ...


Uber does this too!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

This is the one thing that Lyft still does right - they don't use the upfront pricing to screw drivers and passengers the way Uber does...

Uber passengers are routinely charged 30-75% more WITHOUT SURGE on normal rides on "high demand" routes. Drivers are paid the normal base rate, Uber pockets the rest.


----------

